# [W]Space Wolves: kits and bitz [H] Star Wars minis and 40K Orks US trades only



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

I'm currently seeking some specific bitz and kits for a Space Wolves army I'm putting together. I have a few things for trade such as sets of Star Wars minis by WotC and some of the exclusive set minis/maps.

There are quite a few sets of Star Wars miniatures by Wizards of the Coast. Three are not complete and the mini needed to complete the set is listed to the side of it.
Rebel Storm; missing Scout Trooper on Speederbike
Clone Strike; missing Darth Maul
Revenge of the Sith; complete
Universe; complete
Champions of the Force; complete
Bounty Hunters; complete
Alliance and Empire; missing Jawa on Ronto
The Force Unleashed; complete
Legacy of the Force; complete
Knights of the Old Republic; complete
Clone Wars; complete
Imperial Entanglements; complete
Jedi Academy; complete
2 AT-AT
1 Battle of Both Set
1 Clone Wars Battle Set (there are two of these and one was partially parted out.)
























































































































The Marine is to show scale for the AT-AT and others. 
I also have a 5E Ork Codex and the Assault on Black Reach Orks for trade. The Orks are assembled, primed in grey, and a few are painted including the War Boss.

I'm looking for the following:
3 Drop Pods
2 Thunderwolf Cavalry boxes
4 Fenrisian Wolves boxes
3 Grey Hunter w/ Wolf Standard
17 Torso Backs (the back half that makes up the torso that the Power Pack is glued to)
18 Space Wolves Legs
28 Shoulder Pads
2 Missile Launchers
1 Cyber Wolf

PM me if interested and lets see what we can work out.
Also, I'm looking to trade within the US.


----------

